# Transfersthat are distressed with gradients



## 13irregular (Sep 21, 2016)

*Transfers that are distressed with gradients*

I have an image that i designed that is very distressed and has gradients. I have tried to get this image printed through two separate companies and both of them turned all the distressing and gradients to halftone dots. This not only made the image look off to me but it also made the image a bit incomplete since some of the real tiny halftone dots were not coming off the transfer paper and ruined the look of the finished image. 

Anyway my question, is it possible to do a plastisol transfer with distressing and gradients or will all companies convert to halftone? Anyone have a specific vendor in mind that does distressing? Thanks!


----------



## Recie (Jun 27, 2014)

Direct to garment printing.


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

the transfers will have to have the gradients converted to halftones. That's how screenprinting works. If you want the gradients without seeing the "halftones" you need to use DTG. They're still halftones but at a much higher resolution.


----------

